# E3 Live Discussion



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

I dunno', discuss it here. xD

It's gonna' start any second now...


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Where can I go to watch this?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

http://e3.gamespot.com/live.html


There you go. =D


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Many thanks, friend.


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

My annoying sister is making me get off in a minute, so I can't watch it.

Hopefully there's some news on AC Wii.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Animal Crossing Now!!! 

=O

City Folk. This looks...amazing! DDDDDD:

WHOA....Wii Speak! You can...talk! DDD:


This is amazing!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone report for me?  
My computer was destroyed by a virus so Im stuck using my Wii. And it can't read that vid's Adobe player.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Can someone report for me?
> My computer was destroyed by a virus so Im stuck using my Wii. And it can't read that vid's Adobe player.


It looks really...well, good! 


You can go into a CITY, and go to a ton of different places. There's an auction house. =o

You can have people over in your town, and use this thing called Wii Speak to actually TALK with them.

Something new for the Wii.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing Now!!!
> 
> =O
> 
> ...


As in microphone???
OMG <3<3


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I'm pretty sure that's what I just saw. xD

From the looks of it, it's taken on more of an ACWW look than the look of the original. Just incase you were wondering. =P


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Wonderful, it isn't loading.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

AC: CITY FOLK ANNOUNCED FOR 2008, complete with WII SPEAK VOICE CHAT, NO FRIEND CODES D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

it looks like AC Wild World except on a big screen

no real graphical advancements

but there's a city and stuff

voice chat D:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like getting more modern? Meh.. I like the foresty feel.
Do they still use the rolling planet or acres?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

it's still rolling plains

looks the same as wild world so there's a forest feeling

but there's a new city place


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow...

Yet another Rayman.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

So it's your own town, but instead of that bloody gate you just go into a city?

Good... thats what I've wanted.


I hope you guys are still playing this in two years when I get back.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto on DS...

Didn't see that coming. D:


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 15, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

News on anything else?


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Wii music... Wii Sports Resort... both could be alright, but I'm not really getting into the whole fad of buying new peripherals.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

ƒish said:
			
		

> Wii music... Wii Sports Resort... both could be alright, but I'm not really getting into the whole fad of buying new peripherals.


Ugh, a game w/ Wii in the title is a 'skip' for me. Id only want Wii Play for another remote.

Y'know because they are all usually bad (IMO).


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow.  Huge disappointment.  Only game they announced that I'm looking forward to is AC Wii... they didn't show a single "hardcore" game...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

No Pikmin 3. ) =


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

AC Wii, that's it.

Well good... I'm going to be gone anyway, so these games we're all looking forward to being announced will be out when I get back.

Sucks to be you guys, you've got to wait. : )


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 15, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> No Pikmin 3. ) =


-cries-


----------



## Nate (Jul 15, 2008)

Kevin: Some of the hardcore gamers feel left out. What's your response to them?

Reggie: How could they feel left out. We brought games like... Animal Crossing.......


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 15, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l6ahty9BSZw


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> You can go into a CITY, and go to a ton of different places. There's an auction house. =o
> 
> You can have people over in your town, and use this thing called Wii Speak to actually TALK with them.


O.

Hellz.

Ya.

This is looking to be the best AC yet. And it looks like they're bringing back some decent holidays from AC GCN.

I just kind of skimmed the thread, was there a release date?


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the video..

Yeah this looks like Wild World only more stable... I see four people inside a house, that's very good news... Now if only they've done away with the item limit indoors.

Watering can still around... gah.

Bunny day looks kinda odd, I like the idea of digging stuff up though. : )


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

Halloween and New Years are back... good signs?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Halloween and New Years are back... good signs?


Very good signs! =o

I can't wait for this game. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, they really did a great job on AC Wii.  Can't say the same for the rest of the conference, haha...

Now, my main hope for this game is splitscreen multiplayer.  I don't want to go turn-by-turn just because my bro is in the same room as I am.


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, they really did a great job on AC Wii.  Can't say the same for the rest of the conference, haha...
> 
> Now, my main hope for this game is splitscreen multiplayer.  I don't want to go turn-by-turn just because my bro is in the same room as I am.


Two people on at once on one console? Genuis.

Unfortunately, we can only hope for so much from Nintendo at one time.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I mean... it wasn't possible with AC GCN, remember?  It was turn-by-turn.  And with AC:WW, you could only play multiplayer if the two+ people lived in different towns.  If my bro, for example, lived in my town, we wouldn't be able to play even if we had two DSes.


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

Also, any word on AC Island's hopeful return?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know if any of you stuck around and are watching Sony's conference...but I've got nothing better to do, so I am.

Here's a line from the speaker;


"And, as many of you have already said, 2008 is the year of the PS3".



I had quite a laugh there.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 15, 2008)

Me streaming video died halfway through Wii Music.  What's Wii Sports Resort?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Me streaming video died halfway through Wii Music.  What's Wii Sports Resort?


Like...Wii Sports...

Except..with other stuff. Like sword-fighting (or whatever they called that), And dog-frisbee...throwing.

Yeah, it looked kinda strange. >.<


----------



## Micah (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, AC Wii is looking to be really good. No other games caught my attention.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Wowww....if you thought Nintendo's conference was dissapointing...

Sony's doing absolutely horrible. They literally started talking about a "package deal" they're releasing that comes with a PS2, Lego Batman, and some Justice League Movie..

Yeah. >.<


----------



## Nate (Jul 15, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wowww....if you thought Nintendo's conference was dissapointing...
> 
> Sony's doing absolutely horrible. They literally started talking about a "package deal" they're releasing that comes with a PS2, Lego Batman, and some Justice League Movie..
> 
> Yeah. >.<


It was disappointing, but it wasn't horrible. At least we finally get AC: Wii and Wii Music.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Hm...I had no idea what Playstation Home was before just now.

That looks kinda cool. =o


----------



## JJH (Jul 15, 2008)

My friend and I were talking during Nintendo's conference, we both thought Sony would try something desperate during E3 this year. Apparently, they aren't doing to good.

As for Nintendo, from what I've heard, AC Wii is the only thing they announced that interests me.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> My friend and I were talking during Nintendo's conference, we both thought Sony would try something desperate during E3 this year. Apparently, they aren't doing to good.
> 
> As for Nintendo, from what I've heard, AC Wii is the only thing they announced that interests me.


I dunno'...Sony actually ended up not doing too bad.

Heck, I managed to sit through the whole thing. 

Well, one things for sure, they definately did better than last time.



RIIIIIIDGE RACEEER.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

So looks like the following...

Microsoft >>>>>> Nintendo > (or maybe equal to) Sony.

Right?


----------



## Nate (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So looks like the following...
> 
> Microsoft >>>>>> Nintendo > (or maybe equal to) Sony.
> 
> Right?


I've seen people say:

Sony > Microsoft > Nintendo


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yeah right.  Microsoft's was obviously the best one.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So looks like the following...
> 
> Microsoft >>>>>> Nintendo > (or maybe equal to) Sony.
> 
> Right?


Actually, I didn't think any of the E3 conferences were that great. Not even Microsofts...

I dunno'. The only thing I liked other than the Master Chief dancing session was Portal: Still Alive. Microsoft focused mostly on Gameshow-like stuff this time around, which didn't really appeal to me all that much..

Nintendo did good, I guess...even though AC was the only really big deal they announced (Not forgetting the WiiSpeak, though).

Sony ended up doing not so bad, as I've said before, IMO. If they get this Playstation Home thing going, and are making the 80 gig the same price as the 40 gig PS3 release this September...plus Little Big Planet and all this talk of it's amazing "potential"...I just might end up with a PS3 myself. D:


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Nevermind.

(sorry for the double post)


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, yeah, I'm unimpressed with all 3 conferences this year.  It's a good thing I didn't hype E3 at all and sorta forgot about it until the day before, haha...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, I'm unimpressed with all 3 conferences this year.  It's a good thing I didn't hype E3 at all and sorta forgot about it until the day before, haha...


But, yeah...if I was to place the conferences in order of my opinion...and, call me crazy, It would probably go something like this;

Sony (greater than or equal to) Nintendo > Microsoft


----------



## ƒish (Jul 15, 2008)

Meh. I wasn't expecting much from any of them. Nintendo is slow moving and prefers to show things at different shows, if at all... most of the time you get information on their games a month before they're released...

I didn't watch the others, just read the synopsis'  
I think it's funny that Final Fantasy is coming to the 360... I got a kick out of that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my 360 price drop, and that's all I needed.


----------

